# NREMT Qualifications



## Trainer12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a question that I wasn't sure what it should be posted under so I just put it here. Does anybody if its allowed to take your basics and then go strait to intermediate class and then take the registry test as soon as I turn 18? Can you placed into an intmediate class with a placer test until you are 18 and take the registry? Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2010)

You have to be 18 to take an NREMT test. Period. I believe FR might be younger but I'm not sure. As for the other parts. Talk to an EMS program in your area and ask them, as it would all depend on what they say. 

Oh and BTW, please check your spelling and grammar next time.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> I have a question that I wasn't sure what it should be posted under so I just put it here. Does anybody if its allowed to take your basics and then go *strait* to intermediate class and then take the registry test as soon as I turn 18? Can you placed into an intmediate class with a placer test until you are 18 and take the registry? Thanks!



Intermediate by morning up from basic.  Everything I own is just what I have on.  What you weren't talking about George *Strait* and his famous song Intermediate by morning?:blink:


----------



## Trainer12 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for the misspelling and grammar! I was in a huge hurry! I actually just asked the TX. Dept. of Health so maybe they can answer my questions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2010)

The two schools I have been too require you to be 18. I'm guessing its because you do rides in ambulances and rotations in hospitals and insurance companies generally don't like minors in medical situations. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Trainer12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you know if it is possible to do your basics under instructors and not a college?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2010)

I have no idea. My I/85 is not through a college it's through a private ambulance company.
Why are you in such a rush to get it done before you turn 18? No company will employ you before 18, most in my area wont even look at you until you are 21.


----------



## Trainer12 (Oct 29, 2010)

The reason I am in such a rush is because of the law coming Jan. 1st 2013. I am trying to avoid it.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 29, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> The reason I am in such a rush is because of the law coming Jan. 1st 2013. I am trying to avoid it.



So you are trying to avoid accreditation? Why?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> The reason I am in such a rush is because of the law coming Jan. 1st 2013. I am trying to avoid it.



Why are you in a rush to avoid the change? And it's not law BTW, it's NREMT policy. BIG difference


----------



## medic417 (Oct 29, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> The reason I am in such a rush is because of the law coming Jan. 1st 2013. I am trying to avoid it.



And believe it or not it really is not causing as big of a change as everyone seems to be thinking or claiming.  Seems some schools are using it as a scare tactic to get students to rush in now or miss out.  Actually not a bad marketing strategy though I don't like it.  Almost every school that wants to get accredited will get it.  Many people are convinced only colleges can qualify but that is not correct.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2010)

Isn't that also when they are getting rid of I's and moving to EMT, AEMT, and Paramedic? Thats gonna be a circus act with all the I's trying to take the extra little class to maintain their ILS cert.


----------



## Trainer12 (Oct 30, 2010)

The reason is because I don't want to spend the extra time because I am also going to also be a RN because I want to eventually be on lifestar or aero care.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> The reason is because I don't want to spend the extra time because I am also going to also be a RN because I want to eventually be on lifestar or aero care.



Then get your basic and don't bother with medic. You'll need preferably a BSN and 3-4 years in a good ICU and a couple years in a good ED to even be eligible for a good flight RN position


----------



## Trainer12 (Oct 31, 2010)

But can I just fly as a medic?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 31, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> But can I just fly as a medic?



Depends on what state, but in most yes.  You will need experience though before any quality flight service will consider you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> But can I just fly as a medic?



You could after you pass the FP-C and (in my areas) have 3-5 years experience in a respected high call volume service as a lead medic. But flight RNs make more money and is a more stable career path.


----------



## Trainer12 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I think I decided on what I am going to do and I got my questions answered. Thanks to all who helped!!!


----------

